# Screen shelter



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Anyone have or seen a large screen shelter with a floor they can recommend. Going to be sleeping out in hot weather and rattlesnakes.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Dick Sporting Goods have them on sale on-line today till 10PM tonight.


----------

